# Acceleration whining noise



## BAMORY

1999 Dodge Ram 1500 5.9 Sport 4x4 shortbed- anyone ever have a whining noise while accelerating almost sounds like a supercharger on a semi- faint but it is present....truck has high mileage but these 360 engines are good, almost sounds like sucking air through a blower....also any tips on improving gas mileage will be appreciated...truck isnt sluggish so im not sure if fuel lilter could be related........only time i hear sound is when i accelerate, even with cruise on


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

Hmm Possible Air leak through weather stripping? Nothing eles is really coming to mind about a noise like that. As For better MPG Drive slower? lol I don't think it is possible to get mileage with these trucks. O and one more thing the Dodge Ram Gassers Don't Have Fuel Filters. the only filtering is done through a sock type filter when Filling up the tank. Good Luck man


----------



## V10SCOTTY

This might sound kinda dumb but when is the last time you changed your air filter.My buddie had a 5.9 and he had this turbo sound coming from his truck..Well the sound was the air whistling through his ripped air filter.It had gottan soggy from a mudding episode I assume,and the paper was all ripped.He put a new air filter in and problem solved.For fuel mileage I added a cold air induction kit to my V10 I'm saving a bit of fuel but the throttle response is better and the intake noise is so cool.Hope I'm helpin



1998 2500 Dodge Ram ext. cab 4X4 V10
2004 Western Star Tri-axle MBE4000 450hp


----------



## BAMORY

*thanks guys*

Will check it out...appreciate the information...any other ideas keep em coming.....


----------



## plowed

Could it be your transmission? In Colder weather it will whine. Check the fluid in it, for level and color. How many miles? When was it changed?


----------



## Firebrands

Hey Scotty,
What supplier did you go through to get your cold air induction kit? I did a google and couldn't seem to find anything for the V10. Thanks.


----------



## BAMORY

*Transmission*

Fluids were checked and changed truck has 160,000 miles, doesnt seem to be coming from transmission seems like its definately in the engine, keep em coming though cause im still lookin


----------



## ksland

*Bamory*

I have a 98 Ram 2500 with the 360. It has over 190,000 miles original engine still runs new. Passed emissions with almost no reading. It also does not use any oil or leak any. I see 250K out of this one.

I would bet your clutch fan needs replacing. When they get worn the vibrate and cause a whirring sound. They also spin faster than they are supposed to at different times.


----------



## BAMORY

*Whining noise*

Seems like Im getting some good feedback, latest one I picked up from a mechanic friend is that it may be the intake gasket either top or bottom, as soon as the freezing rain stops here i may try to spray fluid around the base of it, to see if it stalls....thanks guys


----------



## BAMORY

*Whining noise*

Ok I did try the WD40 around base of throttle body didnt stall -definately coming from that vicinity but havent tracked it down yet, ran outta lube...checked air filter looks good no rips....definately a whistling sound during acceleration..but only briefly....doesnt affect truck and doesnt bug me....but want to make sure its not a larger problem starting...also noticed a rattle around the idler puller has a spring in it sits right in front of coil on the front of engine the belt goes around, so i would be fixxing that soon...i really do appreciate it guys....i cant contribute to much to this board unless your having a problem with an American Standard toilet/product then im your man to ask..


----------



## danno

I think I have the same sound. It does it around mid range. It makes like a whishing sound Stepping on and off the pedal, the sound increases/ decreases. I recently put a new gasket on the TB, and a new air filter. I know you have to make sure the airbox is properly mounted, but still can`t figure out. It does have that vacuum sound, though. Any body else ?


----------



## BAMORY

*Same sound*

Yes thats it exactly...i was told to spray WD40 around TP gasket and at the lower intake gasket.....if it stalls at either point seals need replaced but i have tracked it down to around the carb but doesnt seem to have an air leak anywhere?


----------



## danno

Wonder if its air sucking in from around the airbox intake tube ?


----------



## 78K20

*whining*

This might sound stupid but is your radio on all the time. You might have a leak somewhere in your ignition system like bad plug wires etc. The noise will come through the radio and sound similar to what you are describing. Hope this helps


----------



## danno

Negative with the radio. I know that sound as well, but the radio is, most of the time, off. The sound is annoying. :crying:


----------



## blkberry

I had a similar noise it was an air leak at the location of the air plenum on top of the throttle body. Check the gasket carefully, easy to mis align!!!


----------



## danno

You could be right. I recently discovered that there was no gasket between the air box and the TB after I bought the truck. Put one on. It cut down the noise somewhat, but its still there.


----------

